# Fall Meet and Greet



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Who's down for Sunday October 6th? Sunday nights seem to work best for everyone. If anyone has an alternative date to throw out there please do so...but October 6th is the only night I can make it.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

No car for a while, so I doubt I can make this one


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

zm88 said:


> No car for a while, so I doubt I can make this one


Too many DUIs?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

frank said:


> Too many DUIs?


Lol, no


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't make it I have to bury a hooker...I mean return some video tapes.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> I can't make it I have to bury a hooker...I mean return some video tapes.


That caused an actual LOL.

Probably because you said video tapes.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> I can't make it I have to bury a hooker...I mean return some video tapes.


Sounds like you should go and have a Sam Adams or two.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HOLY CRAP, I'M ACTUALLY OFF THAT NIGHT! So far, it's a possible. My anniversary is on the 3rd, I took the 5th off to do something with my bride, but the 6th seems WIDE OPEN AT THIS VERY MOMENT!

An hour from now, that'll probably not be true, but NOW..........


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Since no one has thrown up an alternative date, I'll give the place a call tonight and make sure they don't have a swingers convention in town that has the whole place booked up.

Does 8 pm sound good for everyone? I'm not sure what the "normal" kick-off time is.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hank Moody said:


> A) You might get a bigger MC turnout if there is.
> 
> B) You know the usual location moved right ?


No, where did it move to?

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hank Moody said:


> I've been lassoed and corrected by Cowboy The NEW one in Westboro is an additional location. You should do it there.


Better... Um, scenery.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The bartender at Southboro was pretty solid, I hope the bartenders in Westboro have a thing (or two!) to offer as well.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it this Sunday? 

Hmm I might have to represent the Liberals. Maybe we can have a democratic intervention. Haha I think I'm ready. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

wwonka said:


> Is it this Sunday?
> 
> Hmm I might have to represent the Liberals. Maybe we can have a democratic intervention. Haha I think I'm ready.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Truth is I think you, and your arch nemesis here, would get along very well. I know you both.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

wwonka said:


> Is it this Sunday?
> 
> Hmm I might have to represent the Liberals. Maybe we can have a democratic intervention. Haha I think I'm ready.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ill be the first one to say I have been a little to hard on guys like you who seem to be the exception to the rule. Not that its right but its usually after being called a terrorist or jihadist by people elected by you who wont even call guys like Major Nassan a jihadist. I dont think you care but I wont be going, but like Cowboy said im a great fuckin guy so you would love me.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

DAMMIT, the perfect friggin storm. Ok, so my wife and I are unable to celebrate our anniversary on the actual date so we figured to try this weekend, Saturday (which I took off but she's working-DAY time so, it's a good possibility) or Sunday. Sunday is also the very last time a friend of mine is running his patch show after about 30 years down Fall River way. Now I add all this up and the M&G that I got all excited about is also planned for that day. Great, now I need another drink while I sort all of this out.

Thank GOD for alcohol.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hank Moody said:


> A PATCH SHOW ?????????? Cut the shit Kilv.


Phukkin Youtube celebrity status go to your head?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> DAMMIT, the perfect friggin storm. Ok, so my wife and I are unable to celebrate our anniversary on the actual date so we figured to try this weekend, Saturday (which I took off but she's working-DAY time so, it's a good possibility) or Sunday. Sunday is also the very last time a friend of mine is running his patch show after about 30 years down Fall River way. Now I add all this up and the M&G that I got all excited about is also planned for that day. Great, now I need another drink while I sort all of this out.
> 
> Thank GOD for alcohol.


You can just send your daughter instead if you want...we won't be offended.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

frank said:


> You can just send your daughter instead if you want...we won't be offended.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the bartender in WESTBORO and we are on for around 8 pm Sunday night at the Westboro location.

They have a roast special for dinner as well. I have a family event prior, so I probably won't make it until about 8 myself.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm cancelling it since not a single person besides me has confirmed and my wife doesn't want to make the trip out there for nothing...so another time folks. Sorry.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry it didn't happen. My wife and I saw "GRAVITY" (HOLY SHIT what a movie, and the Vienna Teng song played throughout!!!) then got Thai food. I wanted to either go there or Fall River, but the day turned out pretty damn good none-the-less.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

frank said:


> You can just send your daughter instead if you want...we won't be offended.


She's GORGEOUS but SEVENTEEN and I haven't met one of you I'd trust with her! You can take that as a compliment if you wish! I do NOT put down man-whores, I just won't trust one with my daughter.



Hank Moody said:


> A PATCH SHOW ?????????? Cut the shit Kilv.


You've never been to one? Great fun if you're a collector, boring as shit if you're not. I am though not as active.


----------

